# Is this word Romanian? Do you know what it means?



## davidbailey

Hey Boys & Girls,

I am working on a puzzle...a code of sorts. I seem to have gathered that this is Romanian (the author of the puzzle is anyway)...or maybe even Moldovan Cyrillic.

I have attached an image with the letters. They are in order...but in various postions...so I was hoping someone could help me out. 

I have looked in the dictionary...but it didn't show up (maybe a conjugated form). 

I thought it might be бТзчТс or some derivative of that...but since I only speak english and portuguese...and a smijin of indian dialect...I am totally lost. 

Thanks for any help in advance. 

Best Regards,
David A. Bailey, Jr


----------



## davidbailey

Anything here ring a bell?

ьтшчтс 
ьтзчтс 
бтшчтс 
бтзчтс


----------



## OldAvatar

Those letters have nothing to do with Romanian, no matter how you mix them. I'll have a second thought on them, maybe I'll come up with something, but, at the first look it doesn't mean anything. (the only closed word that comes into my mind is "acest" written in Kirillyc, but it doesn't match the puzzle neither).

PS: Of course, the alphabet is not Romanian.


----------



## gothic

Btzchts. Its almost impossible to pronunciate. Are you sure of that?

The following ones:

Tshchts
Tzchts
Btshchts

It doesn't make sense at all.


----------

